# Ballybofey, Republic of Ireland



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Cobh, Ireland*

_Cobh, known from 1849 until 1920 as Queenstown, is a tourist seaport town on the south coast of County Cork, Ireland. Cobh is on the south side of Great Island in Cork Harbour and is home to Ireland's only dedicated cruise terminal. Tourism in the area draws on the maritime and emigration legacy of the town - including its association with the RMS Titanic.

Facing the town are Spike Island and Haulbowline Island. On a high point in the town stands the cathedral church of the diocese of Cloyne - St Colman's - which is one of the tallest buildings in Ireland. (wiki)_





































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

For some reason I suddenly felt the urge to visit Ireland. I could have gone to an Irish pub in the city centre, but instead I opted for some melancholic Pogues songs and these wonderful pictures. :cheers:
Fascinating country that I should finally visit soon!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful impressions from Ireland, one of my favourite countries! kay:
Thank you for sharing, Leon!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting mages from Ballybofey


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice new photos, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice set from Cobh, Leon--I like that commemorative statue very much.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Cobh, Ireland I*



Wapper said:


> For some reason I suddenly felt the urge to visit Ireland. I could have gone to an Irish pub in the city centre, _*but instead I opted for some melancholic Pogues songs and these wonderful pictures*_. :cheers:
> Fascinating country that I should finally visit soon!


hahah! a good choise too :cheers1: thank you!



yansa said:


> Beautiful impressions from Ireland, one of my favourite countries! kay:
> Thank you for sharing, Leon!


 you welcome Silvia and thank you too!



openlyJane said:


> Interesting mages from Ballybofey


County of Donegal is really astonishing of its own beauty. thanks Jane!




christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice new photos, Leon :cheers:


thank you Christos!



Why-Why said:


> Nice set from Cobh, Leon--I like that commemorative statue very much.


thank you Nicholas! we have a very similar commemorating statue in Albert Dock depicting emigrant family destined for a new life overseas possibly USA http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/livers_blog/78853256/632399/632399_original.jpg


===========================================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Cobh, Ireland II*

































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I see you had an eye for the little details of the wall, Leon! 
The pigeon found there what is her natural breeding place - a little cave.

Also love your pics of the small, colourful streets! kay:


----------



## NathanielPerry44 (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics! I'll have to include a stop here on my next trip to the UK.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a beautiful place, Leon. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great, atmospheric pics Leon! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice thread! Our Belgian flag could use some reparation....


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice thread, Leon! You capture the quaint streetscape and very damp climate really well.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> yansa said:
> 
> 
> > I see you had an eye for the little details of the wall, Leon!
> ...


*Silvia*, *Nathaniel*, *Robert*, *Roman*, *Nicholas* thank you very much guys :cheers1:



Benonie said:


> Nice thread! Our Belgian flag could use some reparation....


I guess it's some style of presentation to keep the charm of those attractions 
thanks Ben!


=====================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Cobh II*













































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice update, dear Leon! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I like the rhythm in this picture: kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely - the small towns are cute and scenic, Derry is an interesting city for its beautiful physical looks and its museums 
and Dublin is the capital and the center of everything but I have yet to see a concert of the Boyzone.
thanks Ben for this extensive coverage so pleasing to look at.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Cobh - town in the Republic of Ireland II*































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Cobh - town in the Republic of Ireland III*











































































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great stuff, Leon! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a lovely place and great pictures, Leon!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love that townscape with the domineering church!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Dublin I*



> yansa said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff, Leon! kay:
> ...


 thank you guys :cheers2:


========================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Dublin II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Dublin III*



































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine update, Leon! kay:
Lovely flower pics!
My two favourite photos are the Dermot Morgan chair in the park, and the
policeman "meeting" the bird at the advertisement of the Natural History Museum.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a nice and interesting update, Leon!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

yansa said:


> Fine update, Leon! kay:
> Lovely flower pics!
> My two favourite photos are the *Dermot Morgan chair in the park,* and the
> policeman "meeting" the bird at the advertisement of the Natural History Museum.


so useful for selfies  
thanks Silvia 🥂


Gratteciel said:


> What a nice and interesting update, Leon!


thank you, Robert! 🍻


=======================

Dublin I


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Dublin II





















































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)*

*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)*

*Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)*

*Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch*

*In Italy*

*In Spain*

*Beautiful_England_and_Wales*

*Manchester_City*

*Leeds*

*Lake_District*

*Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)*

*Caernarfon Castle(Wales)*

*Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)*

*Conwy Castle(Wales)*

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

*Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)*

*In Scotland*


.



.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Leon


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice pics,Leon!  I like the church interior


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, Leon! What a lovely church!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Leon





Romashka01 said:


> Nice pics,Leon!  I like the church interior





Gratteciel said:


> Great update, Leon! What a lovely church!


*Christos*, *Roman*, *Robert*, thank you guys! 🍻 🍻 🍻 


*Dublin I*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Dublin II*













































































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)

Lake Garda (Italy) I 

Canary Islands (Spain)

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_

*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb shots with many nice details, as always, Leon!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow... Great city and wonderful pictures!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Giant's Causeway and Causeway Coast*

_The Giant's Causeway lies at the foot of the basalt cliffs along the sea coast on the edge of the Antrim plateau in Northern Ireland. It is made up of some 40,000 massive black basalt columns sticking out of the sea. The dramatic sight has inspired legends of giants striding over the sea to Scotland. Geological studies of these formations over the last 300 years have greatly contributed to the development of the earth sciences, and show that this striking landscape was caused by volcanic activity during the Tertiary, some 50–60 million years ago._





































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Giant's Causeway II*



































































































​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)

Lake Garda (Italy) I 

Canary Islands (Spain)

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Giant's Causeway III*















































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Giant's Causeway IV*





































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Giant's Causeway II*






































​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)

Lake Garda (Italy) I 

Canary Islands (Spain)

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Ulster Museum, Belfast*





































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, leon


----------

